# What is your MUST?????



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

What is something you MUST have? I am very curious on what might be similar or different between the personality types. I must have my coffee with French vanilla creamer. Oh, and sex is a must!!! What is something you think you MUST have?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Redbull or Coffee if no Redbull

Cigarette

Yeah like you sex. But I am not with anyone so dry spell


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

... I guess green tea every morning. I haven't not had green tea every morning since... I can't even remember. 

Visit my hometown every summer. I have never spent my summer in the US and away from my European relatives and hope never in my life to have to. I'll make sure never to have to.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

My sanity.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Reading


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I must substantially help the world and its people before I depart from it.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

A computer, or something to comfortably write with. If I don't have something like that nearby, I get fidgety. Access to the internet, or otherwise, to a lot of books or people I can learn from. I need ready access to lots of ideas to engage with or I get restless and uncomfortable. I also need my own space, especially my own bedroom, and a certain amount of alone time, or at least escape from sensory bombardment and social obligations. And cheesy meals at least a few times a week keep me happy.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Mathematics, music, reading, and ice cream


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Depends on the time frame, but air and water definitely are top contenders.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

Alone time with my computer (for Internet, writing, and music mostly).


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

niss said:


> Depends on the time frame, but air and water definitely are top contenders.


I've always liked your posts


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

My "must"s change accordingly to the circumstances based on my perception of what might be best for my survival and long term benefits to my physical and metal health in regards to the present environment.

My only dogma is to live, everything else is ephemeral.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Absolutely nothing.
I can be content and happy with nothing.
Just the way I like it.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

The Internet, an education, and quality interaction with at least one person in my life. Oh, and I hate this one, but I do need time out of the house. Yes, I admit it. I can't be at home 24/7.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Creativity
Freedom
Insight
Cheese


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Air. I get woozy without it. Oh, and water too. A piece of bread every so often helps, but pretty sure I can live without it for about 3 weeks or so.

Seriously though, it's hard for me to say stuff I couldn't live without, I'm pretty well a minimalist. Lots of stuff I enjoy, but MUST have? That list is pretty short.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> My sanity.


lol Love it!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

niss said:


> Depends on the time frame, but air and water definitely are top contenders.


*smirks* We all do. How about a hobby or a certain thing that makes you happy just by the thought of it? : )


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

GranChi said:


> Alone time with my computer (for Internet, writing, and music mostly).


I forgot to mention music. I am always listening to it.


----------



## ZZZVader (Oct 1, 2015)

A laptop
Alone time
Education
Art-supplies
Chocolate Milk

Oh, and a body to contain this wretched soul of mine and... interact with these people... :3


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*MUSTS.*

Things that are inevitable. ;nod :happy:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

bluekitdon said:


> Air. I get woozy without it. Oh, and water too. A piece of bread every so often helps, but pretty sure I can live without it for about 3 weeks or so.
> 
> lolololol I needed that laugh! Thanks!
> 
> Seriously though, it's hard for me to say stuff I couldn't live without, I'm pretty well a minimalist. Lots of stuff I enjoy, but MUST have? That list is pretty short.


What would make you grouchy if you did not have it? Aside from the obvious : )


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

ENIGMA15 said:


> What would make you grouchy if you did not have it? Aside from the obvious : )


Grouchy is a bit easier . Mt Dew, hiking/running, new experiences, sleep, and of course sex .


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks* We all do. How about a hobby or a certain thing that makes you happy just by the thought of it? : )


Just the thought of it bringing me joy, or warm fuzzies? Nothing, really. Many things bring me various levels of satisfaction, such as work accomplished. Hobbies aren't really something I do.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Outside the basic life necessities, nature. Open, wild, expansive nature. I guess it's not impossible to live without (realistically speaking), but my life quality would drastically suffer without access to it.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Meaningful social interaction, exercise


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I must have caffeine in some form. IV drips would do.

I must have sweetness. Literally. Like the kind from literal sugar. 

I must have something to think about, and a way to mentally expand upon it without limitation.

I must have a way to express myself artistically, visually.

And tools for writing.

I must have art to absorb as well.

I must have human connection. MEANINGFUL, individualized, connection and interaction.

I must have animals in my life.

I must have humor, even if its dark and dry and horrible. In fact, satirical humor in particular is necessary for keeping me afloat.

I must have some sort of impact on the people in my life.

Sex isn't as important as pleasurable touch in general. But, for the most part, only with lovers, so sex is usually part of it. I'm not very touchy or cuddly otherwise.

Though I don't mind cuddling/comforting my charges, or animals.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

animals, plants all around the house, nature, wine... and silence
I commute everyday to school because I just don't want to live in a big city, our town has 20K inhabitants and I still often flee to one village in the highlands.


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

I automatically jumped to the more abstract things like "self acceptance, confidence, open mindedness..." you get where I'm going right? 

Okay but, to answer this properly:

(The obvious, tedious things like food, water, etc) 

-Copious amounts of caffeine
-Music and creative outlets
-Some kind of lowkey, low maintenance social interaction. Minimal, but still needed
-Ability to make a difference or impact somehow, somewhere
-Enough sleep. I can't stress this enough.

(Also, pretty much everything Quernus said above)


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

- Black Tea, I really don't know what to do with myself if I haven't got a warm cup in my hand, it's not even about the caffein, but black tea settles my stomach and helps digestion, hot tea helps melt/wash away the post-nasal drip from my allergies, holding a warm cup helps my hands which are always cold, the smell of black tea is comforting to me and the bitterness makes eating the sweet baked things that I love possible without just feeling ill after a couple of bites.

- cuddliness, a soft cuddly bed or place to curl up and be cozy, but especially I must have the snuggly cuddly blankets that I use instead of a pillow, I'm pretty much guaranteed a headache if I don't sleep with my pillow-blankets wadded up just so, but also I just love burying my face in something soft with that familiar smell of my detergent/hair or whatever that 'me' smell is on them. Somehow feeling snug amongst soft things satisfies a deep need of mine, I think I would go crazy if I didn't have soft snuggliness to burrow into.

- hugs, affection, this sort of goes with the above point really. I crave cuddles (_not_ sex). 

- my imaginary worlds. If I couldn't 'zone out' from the real world and visit ancient forests or distant planets in my head I... would go crazy and not be myself. My vast imagination is the main substance of my existence and sense of identity. 

- also books - this kind of goes with the above - escaping into other people's imaginations 

- and also going along with this, I need alone time, time when I can just be in my own head without distractions or without other people wanting my attention.

- green (trees and non-concrete landscapes), if not in the actual environment I can get by on photographs and other beautiful artwork, generally I must have pretty things to look at when I'm not in my head, or else I get super depressed.

- internet. even if I wasn't actually doing anything on it, when it goes out I feel lost and restless.... I wouldn't be able to look something up if I wanted to, and no PerC 

- decorating my christmas tree every year. I must have a real tree and I must get to put my favorite decorations on it and enjoy the twinkle lights and nostalgia. I love christmas, and it doesn't feel like christmas if I don't get to have my tree. 


Music/my itunes library would be an honorable mention. I can live without it but my life is much richer because of it, and possibly I can manage without it to listen to because I've got it playing in my head or am singing it myself.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Money and $uccess.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Quernus said:


> I must have caffeine in some form. IV drips would do.


This : ) Coffee is the caffeine I need. IV drips is a pretty good description of how much......


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

imagination


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Karolina said:


> animals, plants all around the house, nature, wine... and silence
> I commute everyday to school because I just don't want to live in a big city, our town has 20K inhabitants and I still often flee to one village in the highlands.


Damn, I can not believe I forgot wine!


----------



## BlueMajorelle (Oct 20, 2015)

Aside from obvious things like food, companionship, oxygen, water, shelter, etc...

Trees. I must have trees. I tried living in North Dakota for six years and there were so few trees, the sky was beautiful but the land just looked empty and lonely. It made me feel very depressed. I'm a Minnesota girl at heart. I couldn't live anywhere that didn't have forests.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

jakeseights said:


> I automatically jumped to the more abstract things like "self acceptance, confidence, open mindedness..." you get where I'm going right?
> 
> Okay but, to answer this properly:
> 
> ...


Yes : ) I do get it. I think I should have asked what is your comfort musts.... I was not clear but, I have learned some interesting thing as far as individual types and how they interpreted the question.

+++On the music and creative outlets.

Sleep is a realllyyyyy good one also. That would be another interesting question. How much sleep do you need? I know some people that can function off of 4 hours or less and others that have to have a minimum of 6 or more hours.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> - Black Tea, I really don't know what to do with myself if I haven't got a warm cup in my hand, it's not even about the caffein, but black tea settles my stomach and helps digestion, hot tea helps melt/wash away the post-nasal drip from my allergies, holding a warm cup helps my hands which are always cold, the smell of black tea is comforting to me and the bitterness makes eating the sweet baked things that I love possible without just feeling ill after a couple of bites.
> 
> - cuddliness, a soft cuddly bed or place to curl up and be cozy, but especially I must have the snuggly cuddly blankets that I use instead of a pillow, I'm pretty much guaranteed a headache if I don't sleep with my pillow-blankets wadded up just so, but also I just love burying my face in something soft with that familiar smell of my detergent/hair or whatever that 'me' smell is on them. Somehow feeling snug amongst soft things satisfies a deep need of mine, I think I would go crazy if I didn't have soft snuggliness to burrow into.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the answers and reasoning behind them. I concur on the books -It is more of an overall escape for me : )


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

My phone and my laptop.

Plus sex. 

Sex is always good.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Quernus said:


> I must have caffeine in some form. IV drips would do.
> 
> I must have sweetness. Literally. Like the kind from literal sugar.
> 
> ...




also, no idea how I forgot to say ALONE TIME and LOTS of it.


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

I need so much sleep, and also much more so after the nights that my brain has been on overdrive working or analyzing some thing or another. I'd give it a healthy 10 hours if I'm allowed to sleep in and do whatever (but I normally get 6 on a school/work day)

Usually I take a lot of naps during the day to recharge because I'm mentally beat after a few hours haha. So yes- sleep is a definite must!


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

Just give me coffee and I'm happy.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Understanding above all.

And change something in this life spam.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

The ability to be curious and to then pursue that curiosity.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Distry said:


> True Detective is amazing! Just re-watched season 1 and had my mind blown all over again^^ A lot of people got really disappointed with the second season, but I think it stepped up to the challenge and became a masterpiece in and of itself. Though it will always walk in the shadow of its predecessor...
> 
> Dying to see whether there will be a third season


I was just starting the 2nd season when HBO removed it : ( It is not available anywhere.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> The ability to be curious and to then pursue that curiosity.


I am a VERY curious person myself! Sometimes, I think people mistake my questions for being nosy.....


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

ENIGMA15 said:


> I was just starting the 2nd season when HBO removed it : ( It is not available anywhere.


Not anywhere legal you mean :wink: I watch most series on primewire.ag. Beware of pop-up ads!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Distry said:


> Not anywhere legal you mean :wink: I watch most series on primewire.ag. Beware of pop
> 
> Thanks! I have not heard of that one...I might check it out. I was thinking BitTorrent : )


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Meaning


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

GranChi said:


> *Alone time with my computer (for Internet,* writing, and music mostly).


Hows that tentacle porn doing?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Hows that tentacle porn doing?


Still laughing...I just about spewed my coffee everywhere when I read that!


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Beatriz said:


> Responsability, empathy, books, lovely people surrounding me, hability to dream.


definitely need to have the hability to dream! xD


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Still laughing...I just about spewed my coffee everywhere when I read that!


So sorry you spewed the coffee everywhere enigma.... you could have choked on it instead.

Die plzkthxbai


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> So sorry you spewed the coffee everywhere enigma.... you could have choked on it instead.
> 
> Die plzkthxbai


I said almost. If I choke on something...it will not be my coffee. Mind elaborating on the Die plzkthxbai? Because, I am assuming you might be a special kind of prick. : D


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

ENIGMA15 said:


> I said almost. If I choke on something...it will not be my coffee. Mind elaborating on the Die plzkthxbai? Because, I am assuming you might be a special kind of prick. : D


I <3 u 2

:3 xxxx


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Exercise.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I must have my sanity and peace of mind.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

The internet.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Swedish snus (the real stuff...not the American crap), the internet and or books, and variety (in general...the same thing over and over gets boring quickly).


----------



## gencyan (Dec 7, 2015)

Must have music especially when I'm all by myself.
And sex... sex is a must if I'm in a relationship lol. When I'm single, I don't usually look for someone to do it with although once in a blue moon I do. But if I'm with someone, sex is definitely a must haha.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

gencyan said:


> Must have music especially when I'm all by myself.
> And sex... sex is a must if I'm in a relationship lol. When I'm single, I don't usually look for someone to do it with although once in a blue moon I do. But if I'm with someone, sex is definitely a must haha.


I will second, third and forth this! : )


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Air. Ha ha. I also mean alone time. The time to think/deal with things by myself. A computer (internet: reading writing lots of music movies etc...).


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Computer with internet access, media (music/movies/books), coffee, dark chocolate, bubble baths, fuzzy blanket/pajamas/slippers. Flowers too but they don't have to be real (can be pictures/art or fake/plastic/plush).

Also, a good night's sleep.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont know.. I make do with very little.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Internet, coffee, cigarettes and beer.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

(I'm trying not to think too hard about this so I'm assuming all things necessary for life, the basic conveniences of western culture, the relational and physical intimacies of my husband, my sanity, access to education, community, etc. ... lol)

Nature. Books. Yarn.


----------

